# Newer milestone reached this evening



## kweinert (Jul 20, 2012)

OK, so if you start out having trouble getting a bowl balanced to start with, what would you expect the newest milestone to be?

Yep, turned the inside larger than the outside - but only on one side.

*sigh*

[attachment=8013]

I'm pretty sure I can cut off the top and end up with a short bowl out of it.

Yep, hard at work learning new stuff here.

Ken


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 20, 2012)

ooppps looks like a pretty peice of walnut..........


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 21, 2012)

Keep turnin ken, that's how we learn! Your mistakes are good lessons that you will remember. You are doing just fine, keep up the good progress!


----------



## Cousinwill (Jul 21, 2012)

Been there,,,,,,,,,,done that !!


----------



## kweinert (Jul 21, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Work with it! Carve it out to look like an inclusion.



Not sure I'm quite that good yet. The hole would end up much larger as it's not really that close to being smoothed out on the other side.

It's a fine idea and if you'd like to try I can send it over your way . . .


:)

Ken


----------



## DKMD (Jul 21, 2012)

Man, you are mastering all of the tricks… You'll be giving demos in no time!

Been there, done that, thinking about making another trip...


----------



## dean jordan (Jul 21, 2012)

I bet you are the only guy here to do that. Again its a chance to figure out what went wrong and where?
Keep turning
Dean


----------



## NCWoodArt (Jul 22, 2012)

This one gets chalked up to a sig. I read one time that said 

"It was the best bowl I ever turned right up to the point I broke through"

Bill


----------



## kweinert (Jul 22, 2012)

Well, I cut off the top and tried to finish off the bottom.

Can you say cursed?

[attachment=8108]

I think it might just be time to stop trying to save this one :)


----------



## DKMD (Jul 22, 2012)

Some wood does not want to become a bowl... I've had wood like that... Pesky stuff!


----------

